# Febreze Products in Dubai



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello,

I am huge fan of Febreze products, particularly their fabric refresher. Any idea where I can find it in Dubai?

thank u


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Unlike swiffer products fabreze is readily available. I think we picked up the fabric refreshner from carrefour or spinneys.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

w_man said:


> Unlike swiffer products fabreze is readily available. I think we picked up the fabric refreshner from carrefour or spinneys.


You can also find it in 'park N shop', and waitrose


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks guys.


----------

